# Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B oder Wasserkühlung X



## koqrex (12. Oktober 2019)

*Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B oder Wasserkühlung X*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bastel grade ein neues System zusammen und bräuchte grade Hilfe bei einer Kauf bzw. nichtkauf Beratung.

Ich möchte einen I9-9900k auf einem Gigabyte Aorus Ultra Mainboard gut kühlen und möchte mir gerne eine Wasserkühlung zulegen. (Eisbär oder Fractal Design, kein RGB)

Jetzt habe ich aus ettlichen Beiträgen und Netzinfos gelernt, dass Wasserkühlungen, All in one oder Kompakte, nicht unbedingt eine bessere Kühlleistung bringen. 
In meinem alten System habe ich noch einen Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B verbaut. Lohnt es sich für mich dann überhaupt noch weitere 100 € in eine WaKü zu investieren oder halte ich mit dem Thermalright alles bei guter Temperatur (OC CHIP)? 

Wenn ja, würde ich diesen gerne mit besseren 120mm Radiatoren ausstatten, weiß aber nicht welche ich dafür nehmen soll.

Das ganze wird übrigens in einbe Lian Li PC-O11 Dynamic Midi Tower verbaut.


----------



## harl.e.kin (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B oder Wasserkühlung X*

Bei dem Gehäuse wird’s wohl ne andere Kühllösung werden müssen als dein Thermalright Macho. Der ist nämlich mit 162mm zu hoch für das Case!


----------



## koqrex (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B oder Wasserkühlung X*

habe es auch gestern noch gelesen, dass 7 mm fehlen. Dann hat sich für mich das mit der Kühlung auch erledigt. Werde in eine gute allinone Wasserkühlung investieren, da ich grade eine Gainwaind Phantom RTX 2080 für 500 Euro geschossen habe


----------



## IICARUS (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B oder Wasserkühlung X*

Eine AIO ist meist nicht besser als ein Luftkühler, aber dafür kompakter. Das heißt, du kann z.B. Arbeitsspeicher verbauen die du möchtest ohne auf die höhe achten zu müssen und ohne das sie verdeckt werden. Zudem kommt du überall problemlos dran und Optik spielt meist hierbei auch eine Rolle. Daher würde ich persönlich eine AIO immer eine Luftkühlung vorziehen und die Kühlleistung hierbei noch nicht mal beachten.

Aber und besonders bei diesem Prozessor sollte eine AIO mindestens ein 240mm Radiator haben.
Besser sogar ein 360mm oder 280mm Radiator. Lass es mit diesen 120mm Radiatoren sein, durch die geringere Fläche des Radiator müssen Lüfter noch schneller laufen und bekommst auch weniger Wärme abgeführt, so das die Kühlleistung nicht gut ausfällt. Wenn AIO dann kein 120/140mm nehmen. Dann würde ich jeden Luftkühler in diesem Fall vorziehen.

Natürlich kostet ein Luftkühler weniger als eine AIO und in Sache Wartung sind viele AIOs auch nicht das beste. Alphacool hat aber den Vorteil das die AIO zum einem auch erweiterbar ist und zum anderem das sie Radiatoren aus Kupfer verwenden, denn andere Radiatoren der anderen AIOs bestehen meist aus ALU und ALU zusammen mit Kupfer reagiert auf Zeit nicht so gut und auch wenn hier Korrosionsschutz enthalten ist zögert das Zeug eine Korrosion nur raus, verhindert diese nicht. Daher wird dann so eine AIO von der Lebensdauer eher auf 4-7 Jahren geschätzt.

Ein Luftkühler hat dieses Problem nicht und auch nicht das Problem wo sich mit der Zeit der Kühler zusetzen kann. Bei einer Wasserkühlung kann es daher auch vorkommen das sich nach 2-4 Jahren der Kühler zusetzen kann und der dann zerlegt und gereinigt werden muss. Das Auffüllen und entlüften ist dann etwas schwierig ohne Ausgleichsbehälter, aber wer sich auskennt machbar oder man kauft sich eine neue AIO und das Wartungsfrei bei einer AIO besteht im Grunde nur durch den Neukauf.


----------



## koqrex (13. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. B oder Wasserkühlung X*

Ich habe mich für diese entschieden Fractal Design Celsius S36 | All-in-One CPU | Sets und Systeme | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany.

Das gute Kabelmanagement, hat mich mit dem Rest überzeugt.


----------

